# I need to make a clutch puller



## meszmoto (Feb 11, 2011)

would someone direct me to a video or cad drawing of primary clutch puller


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's best just to spend the $35 and buy one from EPI

Also, you need to specify what you are needing one for... obviously an arctic cat but, none of us can read minds....


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

do you have a v-twin? bc you wouldnt need a primary puller for a reg arctic cat.


----------

